# Don't judge me its just a question!



## taraann81 (May 28, 2009)

Hi  everyone I have a little Toggenburg wether and a little alpine doeling that are our beloved pets.  They have a nice pen but have eaten all the browse in it.  I take them for walks around the rest of our property(3 acres) so they can browse and get exercise and explore.  They pretty much stay near me.  However If we get any where near the road they are trying to make a break for the neighbours( I think They want the lilac).

So I was thinking.  I have invisible fencing on my property would this work for goats?  I was thinking it would be nice to use this for my goats like I do my dogs.  The way I use it for my dogs is they have there receiver collars on and are outside confined to the invisible fence ONLY when myself or my husband is outside to supervise.

So predation wouldn't be an issue any more than it is when I am outside with them now.  It would just be a little extra protection to keep them away from the road if I get busy doing yard work or such.

Could this type of fencing work for a goat?

In case anyone is unfamiliar with this type of fencing, the dog wears a receiver collar and when they get with in 3 feet of the invisible fence(buried underground wire) they hear a beep, if they continue moving forward they get a mild static correction(shock).  I wore the collar it is shocking yet not painful, it really just surprises you.

If anyone thinks this is plausible how would you go about training a goat to this fence?  Same as a dog?


----------



## bheila (May 28, 2009)

I have a friend who uses one and there are other people on here or on BYC who use them. It's like hotwire, it either works or it doesn't.


----------



## CaGoatLady (May 28, 2009)

The only thing is that the predators don't wear the collars so they would still come into the "zone" where the goats are confined.  Am I wrong?  I thought about this for my dogs, but keeping them within a certain area, although it was good for them, would still allow predators to come in.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 28, 2009)

CaGoatLady said:
			
		

> The only thing is that the predators don't wear the collars so they would still come into the "zone" where the goats are confined.  Am I wrong?  I thought about this for my dogs, but keeping them within a certain area, although it was good for them, would still allow predators to come in.


You are absolutely right.  No protection against roving dogs, coyote, bear, puma.  But, in theory, it would keep the goats in.


----------



## taraann81 (May 28, 2009)

CaGoatLady said:
			
		

> The only thing is that the predators don't wear the collars so they would still come into the "zone" where the goats are confined.  Am I wrong?  I thought about this for my dogs, but keeping them within a certain area, although it was good for them, would still allow predators to come in.


Yes I know this.  But like I said in my first post they would only be confined by the invisible fence when I am outside with them.  I only use it for my dogs this way as well.  It just gives me some extra insurance that they won't go on the road if I get busy doing yard work and am not paying as much attention as should.

Any idea how I would train them to use it?


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 28, 2009)

we have looked into using this system or electric fence on our property here in southern chesapeake VA. Both systems should  work and in our experience with our 4 pygmy's here we have found them to be very intelligent animals. I would recommend training them the same as dogs- Hang the lil marker flags... white or bright colors... around the perimeter and walk them around- same as u would or did for your dogs. They should qiuckly learn the 'boundaries'. good Luck and please keep me informed of your progress


----------



## taraann81 (May 28, 2009)

Thank you critterkeeper.  I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Rence (May 28, 2009)

I second training them just like you would the dogs. If they don't understand why the shock is coming, they're sure to fail. But goats are very smart, and if they're properly trained, I believe this would be very effective.

If I could afford the receivers and batteries, I'd do it for my own goats


----------



## cariboujaguar (May 29, 2009)

If you are going to do that I would HIGHLY suggest some kind of visible physical barrier, goats can be smart and very stupid LOL I see goats hopping out of control screaming 'mah mah mah' like mad LOL


----------



## Crest Acres Girl (May 29, 2009)

cariboujaguar said:
			
		

> If you are going to do that I would HIGHLY suggest some kind of visible physical barrier, goats can be smart and very stupid LOL I see goats hopping out of control screaming 'mah mah mah' like mad LOL


omg I can so imagine that


----------



## cariboujaguar (May 29, 2009)

Crest Acres Girl said:
			
		

> cariboujaguar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say that because I just had a 4 mo old doeling stick her head stupidly through a 'electric net fencing' that premier stuff. She shocked her nose 4 times before she did that then went 'oh I'll just avoid those strings by ticking my head _through' _ see what I mean about smart and stupid? I am standing there getting jolted trying to untangle her and screaming to my husband "Turn off the fence!" I got her untangled and she took off for the barn 'maht maht maht maht' with each bounce... LOL


----------



## freemotion (May 29, 2009)

cariboujaguar said:
			
		

> she took off for the barn 'maht maht maht maht' with each bounce... LOL


Oh, so THAT'S how you spell it!!!!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 29, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> cariboujaguar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 29, 2009)

ROFLMAO... i can SOOO see them doing that hahahaha


----------



## miss_thenorth (May 29, 2009)

I think it would work, but are you comfortable with them eating everything in that "fenced " in area?  When I had goats, they went for the cedars every chance they got, among other things I didn't want them eating.  Just something to think about.


----------



## taraann81 (May 30, 2009)

Yes I have thought of that.  I'm not much of a gardener, the only thing I care about are my tropical canna lillies.  I suppose I could fence them off.


----------

